# Walkies with my Border Collies



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are a fiew pics I took when out with two of my dogs
They love the water 

How about your dogs?

Hope you like them

Please clic in the pics to see them better/bigger


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

HOORAY you done it,,,, i love your merle collie,, but then i would say that,, i have 3 merles,, hee hee hee,,, glad you got there in the end,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> HOORAY you done it,,,, i love your merle collie,, but then i would say that,, i have 3 merles,, hee hee hee,,, glad you got there in the end,,


never thought I was going to get there, then I put doubles up lol
changed them now to other ones


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hi hun nice pics


thankyou


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - mine love water too - especially in summer when the garden sprinkler is on - they have broken god knows how many now!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol  its great fun to watch them isnt it
I spend ages laughing at them


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

What brill pic's, They are obviously having alot of fun.
Beautifull looking dogs i must say.

My staff love's the water, She loves the sea bigtime, Even at her crabby old age lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> What brill pic's, They are obviously having alot of fun.
> Beautifull looking dogs i must say.
> 
> My staff love's the water, She loves the sea bigtime, Even at her crabby old age lol.


lol
my youngest dogs have not been to the beach yet, I will have to take them one day see what they make of it


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

cool pics they look like there enjoying themselves mine dont like nice clean streams they preffer dirty old puddles


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

these two find their fair share of the mud too, I just try to take them to the stream last so they wash themself lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou Darren, they love playing in the water, the only problem is I usually end up wetter than them


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic's 
they are having fun


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

carol said:


> great pic's
> they are having fun


thanks, keeping them out of the water would not be an easy task


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Lovely pics, I think they capture the energy and vitality of border collies and interested to see that one of yours has shorter smoother coat.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

AnimalLoversWeb said:


> Lovely pics, I think they capture the energy and vitality of border collies and interested to see that one of yours has shorter smoother coat.


I havent owned a smoth coat border collie before, its much easier on the brushing  I have seen the smooth coat locally in the traditional black and white colour and in tri, but not in the blue merle, he took my fancy and that was that home he came lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love these pics Vixen They look so happy and content-especially with the water Are you sure you take them on walks or do they take you on mini adventures


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Pictures are absolutely brilliant. Those doggies faces and eyes - cheeky, playful - having a lota of fun! lOVELY.


----------

